# Quilts done on adding machine paper



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

More...


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Those are so nice. I don't quilt anymore but enjoy looking at great work like yours.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Those are so nice. I don't quilt anymore but enjoy looking at great work like yours.


I dont quilt anymore either..in 25 years made so many I have really lost interest


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I dont quilt anymore either..in 25 years made so many I have really lost interest


I feel better hearing someone else who has lost interest. I started quilting in 1975, and have made Hundreds of quilts, and quilted items. I just cannot seem to get back to using that HUGE stash of mine, that I need to use!

Thanks for sharing your clever method, with great results!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. Glad you posted I get ideas from all the posts.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

DottieH said:


> I feel better hearing someone else who has lost interest. I started quilting in 1975, and have made Hundreds of quilts, and quilted items. I just cannot seem to get back to using that HUGE stash of mine, that I need to use!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your clever method, with great results!


welcome..i know how hard it is using it all up..took me years of making all sorts of things to get mine really very low now


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I love your work. I used to quilt, but somehow never had the patience to finish much. Coming from a LONG line of quilters, I am afraid I have broken that chain. However, I think of it as just going off on my path. However, maybe if I had been as good as you......


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! Love all of your work!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful quilts. Very precise and great color eye. I don't sew near as much as I once did.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

those are fabulous :!: :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Your quilts are beautiful. Great color and patterns.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

journey7 said:


> Your quilts are beautiful. Great color and patterns.


thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work &#128158;


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful quilts. What a lot of work. Gorgeous patterns.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

These are awesome. I love to quilt and have simple patterns. Good work.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

One other question. How did you do it on adding paper?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Brawny said:


> One other question. How did you do it on adding paper?


http://www.quiltingboard.com/tutorials-f10/string-piecing-adding-machine-paper-t56940.html


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

your quilts are beautiful even if I don't know what machine paper is.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

These quilts on adding machine paper has sparked my interest. I don't need another craft or sewing project, but I am sure drawn to them.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

justinjared said:


> your quilts are beautiful even if I don't know what machine paper is.


Adding machine paper. That stuff on a roll


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Especially like the first one. The randomness makes it an eyecatcher. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

You are a very talented craft person. You do so many different crafts.

I am not sure what adding machine paper means. 

Your quilt is beautiful.

SEA


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SEA said:


> You are a very talented craft person. You do so many different crafts.
> 
> I am not sure what adding machine paper means.
> 
> ...


thanks..... it is just the paper like in an adding machine or cash register


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You are inspiring. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Great scrappies!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> More...


for those who missed these before and asked about them


----------

